# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Спаси Пушистиков / Save the furries

## kikorik

Спаси Пушистиков

*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Аркада, головоломка
*Разработчик*: HeroCraft
*Тип издания*: Lite-demo
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Версия*: 1.0.1
*Платформа*: Android 2.3+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое
*Размер*: 45M

Скачать в Маркете Купить полную версию Посмотреть трейлер игры
Пушистики – это забавные пришельцы, которые обожают исследовать новые загадочные планеты, не обращая внимания на подстерегающие опасности. 
Помоги Пушистикам пройти через 60 уровней, в каждом из которых ждут головоломки и захватывающие дух приключения!
Веревки, рогатки, бревна, переключатели и вентиляторы - все эти приспособления помогут любопытным пришельцам добраться до конца уровня целыми и невредимыми. 
Ты готов спасти всех Пушистиков?

*Особенности*:
- Невероятные пришельцы и чудовища
- Хитроумные ловушки
- Море головоломок и гаджетов
- Завораживающая музыка
- 6 разнообразных игровых миров

*Скачать Demo-версию с ФО*:
http://f-bit.ru/290407
http://sendfile.su/902144
http://yadi.sk/d/qw0Y7VvfDQXYV
http://rghost.ru/50482771
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1kpnfat4h...droid_480x.apk

----------


## kikorik

*Новая версия игры "Спаси пушистиков". Теперь полностью бесплатно!!!*


Доступны все уровни. Имеет место быть рекламка.
Для людей с большим сердцем запустили не дорогие внутриигровые платежи (отключить всю рекламу, открыть все уровни сразу).
    

_Пушистики – забавные пришельцы, которые обожают исследовать загадочные планеты, не обращая внимания на подстерегающие опасности. 
Веревки, рогатки, бревна и вентиляторы - эти приспособления помогут пришельцам добраться до конца уровня невредимыми._ 

*Ссылки для скачивания*:

Google.play

Для тех, кто не любит гугль - свободная от гугловских сервисов версия на площадке SlideMe Store

Для тех, кто не любит гугль и лень регистрироваться в SlideMe, APK
в Dropbox
и на Яндекс.Диск

----------

